# Microsoft Cagey on Details as It Sets IE 8 Time Frame



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.technewsworld.com/story/60880.html"]Microsoft started the countdown to the next iteration of its Internet Explorer Web browser, IE 8; the company is promising a beta version in early 2008. Typically, Microsoft isn't very shy about revealing a few details about upcoming features in such offerings, but its latest announcement had little to say about the new functions to be found in the beta.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

They're improving IE's web standards compatibility which might break the sites that were "fixed" to work with IE, but better late then never. It seems like IE7 just came out and they're already talking about IE8!


----------

